# Need help fixing TinyMCE "bugs"



## JRMBelgium (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone here who thinks he has the knowledge to help out with TinyMCE support?
Because the TinyMCE developpers don't eaven have a forum where TinyMCE users can help eachother out.

My problem:
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff312/JelleMees/sshot-2-4.jpg


----------

